# Starcraft 196 Fishmaster questions



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Thinking about taking the plunge and buying one this winter at the boat show. Does any one here have one and if so can you give me some advise as to how to lay it out. Trolling mostly. 
Would 150 HP be enough for three guy's fully loaded?
80 Lb bow mount enough?
24v or is a 36v needed.
T-8 or T-9?
Is the single axle four bunk OK?

Thanks for any feed back.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

150 hp is plenty. If you are thinking about trolling for walleye in Lake Erie I would suggest a kicker motor instead of a bow mounted motor. A bow motor is only good in calm waters as the bow tends to bounce and lift the prop out of the water in 1ft-2ft chops. It also has a hard time keeping a good steady speed. For the boat you are considering, I would suggest a 8hp - 9.9hp kicker. As for the trailer that depends on the gross weight of the boat, motors, equipment and fuel. With a 196 I think you might need a double axle. Good luck with your new toy!


----------



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

Great boat.I have a 196 with 175 hp mercury,9.9 kicker and 101 terova 36v.I am happy with all 3 motors.Also have single axle trailer with no problems going 70 mph.Seems like the 150 hp is the standard motor for that boat.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys and yes your right about the standard 150hp. Just about all dealers rig them that way unless you order different. Most likly will go with a 175 but who's/ E-Tec or Optimax? Hoping and 8hp kicker will be strong enough. Trying to keep it under 38K.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The boat is rated for a 200, you'll get buy with a 150 but you'll be better off with a 175 expecially if you go 4 stroke, if you go 2 stroke a 150 pro xs would be a great motor they are pushing about 163hp or so but a 150 regular opti or 175would also be great as well, but if you like 4 stroke you would be satified with a 150 yammy and 9.9 kicker both yamaha and merc make awesome kickers. Defintely get a kicker and I would still get a bow mount terrova with ipilot would ge a great choice. If you do it, do it right you'll never hear anyone say I wish I didn't have all this horsepower or dang this auto pilot sucks. You won't regret the ponies or auto pilot, the bow mount is great for island waters too.

See Vic's Sportscenter at the boat show, you won't find a better package deal on pricing period.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I agree with some of that too. For slightly more you could buy gary zart's one season old pro boat 2050 STX with a 225 loaded with all sorts of goodies. Or a really nice Ranger with plenty of warranty left.


----------



## Binks61 (Apr 16, 2006)

I have a 2004 196 with 115 & 9.9 Merc 4strks. Also a 24v Minkota 80lb.
Purchased new from Vics Sports Center at the Pittsburgh Sportsman show that year. 

Spends 100% on Lake Erie. The 115 tops out at 33mph on a flat lake. Would probably go for the 150 if I did it again, though hard to beat the gas consumption. Rarely can you go much faster on Erie given the wave conditions in the central basin. 

Rigged with Big John Track system and 1 down rigger used occasionally.

The Best add on was the TR-1 Autopilot to the 9.9..SWEET !

Love my 196!


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

What pushed me into the 'new' boat was the fact of there isn't any four or five year ols 196's for sale. I also hang onto to things alot longer than most. 8 years before I retire !


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Rayman, it took me 8 months to find the right used 196. Very popular
in the detroit and finger lakes area of NY. There out there and the good
ones are gone in no time.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd rather find a great used boat. I check all the popluar si
tes every day. Let me know if any of you here of one for sale, 2,3,4 and even 6 years old. Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

My buddy has a new 2011 196 Fishmaster with a 150hp Yamaha fourstoke and 20hp Yamaha kicker. A 9.9 or 8hp kicker would be just fine! He wanted the 20hp just as a back-up in the event of engine failure on the main motor. It is a great Erie fishing boat! His 150hp will push the boat around 48mph which IMOP is plenty fast/powerfull enough for mother Erie. You will be lucky to go full throttle most days. Handles the water very well and is a smoother ride than my 1800 Lund Fisherman. He purchased it at Vic's and is 100% satisfied with the boat and service. Here's what he got:

New 196 Starcraft Fishmaster with double axle trailer(trailer is Rhino lined to resist scratches and paint chips)

New 150hp Yamaha(fourstroke) and new 20hp Yamaha kicker motors

Lowrance HDS 5 graph on a swivel mount(mounted on dash)

New ship to shore Uniden Solara radio with 8ft antenna

Small step ladder off off main motor mounts in the event you need to climb back into the boat(swimming etc..)

He paid taxes included...$38,000 out the door.

You should save a couple of grand just going to a 9.9 or 8hp motor. I would definitely talk with Tom at Vic's to see what he could do for you. It is a fantastic Erie fishing boat!!! It is super on gas. I think you will be pleased with the boat. BTW... I think Gary Zart already sold his boat the last I talked with him. Any questions shoot me a PM. Good Luck!


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow $38K out the door with all that. I was quoted $34000 befoe taxes and without the kicker and autopilot.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Find a craigslist search engine that will search all craigslist
posts. Type in fishmaster and hit search. Usually 7 to 8 pages
of various size fishmasters. Just be persistant. Good boats are usually
gone in a hurry. I lost 3 because I was to late.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. New to craigs list will do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Does the boat bow slap a lot while moving fast? I mean is it constantly going up and down? I hearing it does because it's so light.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Heres a link to a multi Craigslist search site in case you haven't found one yet. A hint.....uncheck the "include e-bay results" box...unless you want to search it.

http://www.searchtempest.com/


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Rayman,

1st off, I bought I new 196 with 150 pro xs and a pro kicker 9.9 xs from Tom last year. I LOVE IT!
If you make the plunge, get a dual axle trailer. I also definitely recommend getting a bow mounted i-pilot terova. Get the 36v 100lb trust. Its great on calm days for walleye fishing. 
I have no issues with my bow slapping on the water while running. I built a custom battery box that runs the width of the boat. It sits right under the helm. It also adds as a step up to the bow deck. The added wieght of the 3 sears platinum deep cycle batteries towards the front of the boat make it cut through the waves great. No slapping at all.
I spent almost every weekend on it this year. You will love it. They fish great. 
It took me a few months to get her rigged, but I got things just right.

Go get one!

Send me a p.m. if you want any more info.


----------

